# Rally-O!



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

My husband and I love doing Rally O with our Standard Poodles - and yes, the car makes it ever so much more convenient!! :lol:

Drive carefully!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Rally O has only started here in Australia this year. I am hoping to start competing with my youngest girl while the older two do tracking this season then do it with them all in turn. One of my friends has just got her first Rally O title with one of her minis. 
Good luck with your first event - I am sure you are both going to have fun.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't worry Plumcrazy, I've just about got a friend talked into going with me! Depends what night the class is but if it's a good night for her she'll come take the class too.

I'm just so SO excited about this because we've had issues in the OB ring with her attention span and since with Rally you get to TALK! I think it will help her learn to focus in the ring and help us someday get that CD I want.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

KristaLynn,

I see you are in Canada. I believe APDT Rally has competitions in Canada so you may want to look into trainers that teach APDt Rally-O in addition to the regular classes taught for competition in CKC events. I show my standard in multiple venues such as Obedience, Agility and Rally. Here in the states I show my girl in AKC (American Kennel Club) rally trials as well as APDT trials. The exercises are similar in many cases, but I actually find APDT much more challenging and there are many more combined level titles to work on once you have finished individual level titles. I'm actually working on the 3rd highest level combined title now (requiring 10 double Q's with scores of 195 and above in Level 2 & 3 on the same day), but I've attached a link to a video of a Level 1 run so you can get an idea of what exercises might be included in earning that title. I encourage you to go to the APDT website for more information.






Eclipse


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey KristaLynn - Congratulations on getting your license! I am hoping to get some information here for also Rally-O classes for Sadie. I think she would be good at it. Let me know how you make out Jewel and her class! Also, where in Saskatchewan are you? My German Dance group is heading to Saskatoon next weekend for a dance festival!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Eclipse - I've heard people here talking about CARO as the other place to compete in Rally. Sometimes we're a bit slower to catch up on things here, thanks for the info!

Schpeckie - Thanks, I'll let you know how she does! I'm in a small town about 2 hours NE of Saskatoon. Good luck at the festival! If you have time I hear there are new lion cubs at the Saskatoon Zoo you could check out.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Totally bummed, never heard back from the woman about Rally. Called her and left a message but she never called back.

Now I'm putting pressure on a friend of my OB trainer to do a Rally class in the fall. I will force someone to do a rally class if I have to!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I absolutely love your video! Hopefully you will find Rally somewhere, because it looks like you two are naturals!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

That's not me and Jewel that's a video Eclipse posted for me to see. =)


----------

